# Death Guard Contemptor Dreadnought



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop miniature, Masters-level, NMM, Battle-damage, Scenic base from MadFly-Bases. 
Vote on *CMON*, *CMON (Closeup)*.
1st runner-up of The Painted Dragon's May & June Painting Competition

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky

























































Closeup:

























































Comments are welcome


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I think it would have been better if yah had the missing arm on the ground mostly slagged or something. A bit more damage on the model itself also. At the moment it just looks like he got a bit too rusty and the arm fell off. The painting itself is amazing as usual for your work.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree here. he's missing an arm? Ok, prehaps some schorching, and some wiring out of the socket would tell the story better if you have no intention of having the arm on the display. Painting is great man!! I like it, but it's too rusty. No reason for a dread to be THAT rusty Death Guard or not... One thing that needs to be done on the base that most minaturists forget. You have the one foot pusing the ground work out... but you failed to put some foot prints into the ground to show the path he walked to that point. If you used celluclay or dry wall compound simply press the feet into the wet ground work to create foot prints. This seems like a small thing, but it creates a sense of weight of the miniature and adds a little realism. As someone who has competed heavily in modern military armour modelling, it's those little things that make the judges look twice (even though they say the base doesn't count LOL)


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

It is rusty for purpose, to show that he's been dead for a while now. Yes i should have put some insides, cables etc.


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh its dead? I wouldn't have gotten that impression  Still badass though.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice; I love the pose and everything. I wouldn't have guessed it was dead though; its head looks like its looking into the distance. Perhaps if the eyes were blacked out and it was looking down, without its arm supporting it with such a right-angled elbow. But I'd almost prefer it as immobilised, far from the fight, but watching; it looks great as it is.

Slight fluff-quibble, but I may be wrong; would he have "Repent" on his shoulder? If it's Pre-Heresy then the Emperor isn't a God yet, and he certainly wouldn't be for a future traitor. And "Repent" doesn't seem to fit Nurgle, if they've already turned. It's all painted beautifully but I just feel "Repent" might be a little too ahead of its time. But as I said, it's lovely work.


----------

